# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  OBI mâle croisé mini lab 1 an 9 kg (refuge de Bečej, Serbie)

## Kéline

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* OBI
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 *OBI*
*Race apparentée : mini lab*
*Mâle 9 kg et 38 cm au garrot*
*Né 01-01-2021*
*Arrivé au refuge : 16-02-2021*
*Test dirofilariose : négatif*

*OBI est arrivé tout bébé avec sa portée.* *Son frère Gricko a été adopté. C'est un petit bonhomme tout timide, qui  n'ose pas s'approcher...sauf si on a des friandises  Obi a tout à  apprendre, il est gentil et sociable avec les autres chiens mais un  chien trop actif lui fera peur. Il pourrait vivre en appartement sans  soucis et être le seul bébé de la famille.*

  Il se trouve au refuge de Bečej en Serbie. Adoption en France, Belgique ou Suisse.
  Frais dadoption : 250  (identifié, stérilisé, vacciné, titrage anti-rabique, dépistage dirofilariose, européen, certificat sanitaire, rapatriement et première visite vétérinaire en France).

  Formulaire dadoption à remplir : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/cont...-adoption.html
_> Contact_ : nobodysdog@hotmail.fr
_> Lien vers notre site internet_ : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com
_> Partage de son album Facebook_ : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...77401672384139

Test avec les chats non réalisable, mais ici un album de nos adoptés avec des chats et rongeurs : 
https://www.facebook.com/151568018300871/photos/?tab=album&album_id=175565855901087

  Pourquoi *Risque de Mort ?* (Attention photos sensibles) :
http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/page...chiens-serbes/





















Quand il était bébé :

----------


## chupachup

Obi n'a reçu aucune demande  :Frown:

----------


## chupachup

Avec sa petite bouille, on ne comprend pas qu'il n'ait aucune demande!

----------


## Vegane7

FB d'OBI à partager :
https://www.facebook.com/nobodysdogf...60597690731203

----------


## chupachup

Notre petit Obi ne fait pas chavirer les coeurs...

----------


## chupachup

Si petit et aucune demande...

----------


## chupachup

Toujours aucune touche pour Obi  :Frown:

----------


## vivie maratta

OBI ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## Kéline

Obi est réservé en Suisse et rejoindra sa famille quand les sauvetages pourront de nouveau se faire.

----------

